# Sign up if your from Glasgow



## spitfire

Hi guys, There seems to be a fair number of people joining DW from the Glasgow area recently.
To gauge the number I thought we could start a list just to see how many there is. I'd keep it to Glasgow and surounding suburbs for the moment.

I'll start.

1. Spitfire


----------



## caledonia

1. Spitfire
2 Caledonia (just outside)


----------



## david g

1. Spitfire
2 Caledonia (just outside)
3 David g


----------



## S-X-I

1. Spitfire
2 Caledonia
3. David g
4. S-X-I


----------



## spitfire

I'll add Alan

1. Spitfire
2 Caledonia
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W


----------



## alx_chung

1. Spitfire
2 Caledonia
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W
6. Alx_chung


----------



## branter33

1. Spitfire
2 Caledonia
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W
6. Alx_chung
7. Branter33 (East Kilbride)


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

1. Spitfire
2 Caledonia
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio (Duh!  )


----------



## spitfire

1. Spitfire (south side)
2 Caledonia
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W
6. Alx_chung
7. Branter33 (East Kilbride)


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

1. Spitfire (south side)
2 Caledonia
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)


----------



## Alan W

Just came accross this Thread and found I'm already listed! :lol:

Thanks Dougie! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## DubbedUP

1. Spitfire (south side)
2 Caledonia
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)


----------



## The Cueball

1. Spitfire (south side)
2 Caledonia
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)


----------



## mkv

1. Spitfire (south side)
2 Caledonia
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)


----------



## Grizzle

Am i allowed on?? Originally from Glasgow but now in Falkirk.... Pweetty pleaassee??

1. Spitfire (south side)
2 Caledonia
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12 Graham


----------



## astra-sxi

1. Spitfire (south side)
2 Caledonia (Just outside)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)


----------



## swordjo

1. Spitfire (south side)
2 Caledonia (Just outside)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)


----------



## spitfire

C'mon guys, there's got to be more that this


----------



## JimTT

1. Spitfire (south side)
2 Caledonia (Just outside)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge
15. JimTT


----------



## andyboygsi

1. Spitfire (south side)
2 Caledonia (Just outside)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi


----------



## spitfire

andyboygsi said:


> 1. Spitfire (south side)
> 2 Caledonia (Just outside)
> 3. David g
> 4. S-X-I
> 5. Alan W
> 6. Alx_chung
> 7. Glasgow_Gio
> 8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
> 9. Dubbedup (South Side)
> 10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
> 11. MKV (Paisley)
> 12. Graham
> 13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
> 14. Swordjo (Coatbridge
> 15. JimTT
> 16. andyboygsi


Long time no see Jim TT :wave:


----------



## Alan W

And where's Donnyboy?

Alan W


----------



## spitfire

Alan W said:


> And where's Donnyboy?
> 
> Alan W


He hasn't been around these parts in some time


----------



## dumpvalve

can you add me cheers


----------



## spitfire

1. Spitfire (south side)
2 Caledonia (Just outside)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve :thumb:


----------



## ghost_walker

1. Spitfire (south side)
2 Caledonia (Just outside)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)


----------



## Eazy

1. Spitfire (south side)
2 Caledonia (Just outside)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)


----------



## kenny wilson

Kenny Wilson, Clarkston


----------



## PhatPhil

1. Spitfire (south side)
2 Caledonia (Just outside)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil


----------



## spitfire

kenny wilson said:


> Kenny Wilson, Clarkston


Get your posts up to ten Kenny, you have PM:wave:


----------



## Grizzle

Whats happened to Scotsbil??


----------



## Alan W

spitfire said:


> Get your posts up to ten Kenny, you have PM:wave:


Nearly there Kenny, only 1 post to go and you can find out what Spitfire has to say! Usually not a lot! :lol: (Only joking Dougie!)

Alan W

P.S. I'm in Williamwood, just down the road! :thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson

Hi Allan, thanx for the:thumb: close indeed!
As for Dougie sayin not a lot, I've heard it lots n loud:lol:
30K Dougie? Hi from Grizelda:wave:


----------



## S-X-I

Custom Detailers said:


> Whats happened to Scotsbil??


Good point.

Not heard from him in a while.

Edit - He was last online yesterday. Don't think he post much, just comes on for a look around.


----------



## spitfire

kenny wilson said:


> Hi Allan, thanx for the:thumb: close indeed!
> As for Dougie sayin not a lot, I've heard it lots n loud:lol:
> 30K Dougie? Hi from Grizelda:wave:


Hello Kenny, your welcome to ask me anything anytime. Hmmm , Grizelda eh? Even my wife knows that name:lol:

30k feels like what I've spent on detailing stuff. :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

So far we have this

1. Spitfire (south side)
2 Caledonia (Just outside)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil

I'm sure there's more though. Gstraw? Scotsbill? Donnyboy?


----------



## h13ulk

spitfire said:


> So far we have this
> 
> 1. Spitfire (south side)
> 2 Caledonia (Just outside)
> 3. David g
> 4. S-X-I
> 5. Alan W
> 6. Alx_chung
> 7. Glasgow_Gio
> 8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
> 9. Dubbedup (South Side)
> 10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
> 11. MKV (Paisley)
> 12. Graham
> 13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
> 14. Swordjo (Coatbridge
> 15. JimTT
> 16. andyboygsi
> 17. Dumpvalve
> 18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
> 19. Eazy (Airdrie)
> 20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
> 21. PhatPhil
> 
> I'm sure there's more though. Gstraw? Scotsbill? Donnyboy?


22.h13ulk [shettleston]


----------



## Alan W

1. Spitfire (south side)
2 Caledonia (Just outside)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston]


----------



## SCOTIA

Spitfire (south side)
2 Caledonia (Just outside)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)


----------



## spitfire

Glasgow is bigger than I thought :lol:


----------



## kenny wilson

Well after all, we do have Glasgow Prestwick airport, y'know your other local airport.........after Paisley


----------



## M4D YN

me to :wave:


----------



## spitfire

Ok, an honorary wedgie.

Spitfire (south side)
2 Caledonia (Just outside)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)


----------



## M4D YN

spitfire said:


> Ok, an honorary wedgie.
> 
> Spitfire (south side)
> 2 Caledonia (Just outside)
> 3. David g
> 4. S-X-I
> 5. Alan W (South Side)
> 6. Alx_chung
> 7. Glasgow_Gio
> 8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
> 9. Dubbedup (South Side)
> 10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
> 11. MKV (Paisley)
> 12. Graham
> 13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
> 14. Swordjo (Coatbridge
> 15. JimTT
> 16. andyboygsi
> 17. Dumpvalve
> 18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
> 19. Eazy (Airdrie)
> 20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
> 21. PhatPhil
> 22. h13ulk [shettleston
> 23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
> 24. M4D YN (Maid of the Loch)


i like :lol:


----------



## Sav

Spitfire (south side)
2 Caledonia (Just outside)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)


----------



## astra-bertone

Spitfire (south side)
2 Caledonia (Just outside)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side) 
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)


----------



## elloelloello

astra-bertone said:


> Spitfire (south side)
> 2 Caledonia (Just outside)
> 3. David g
> 4. S-X-I
> 5. Alan W (South Side)
> 6. Alx_chung
> 7. Glasgow_Gio
> 8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
> 9. Dubbedup (South Side)
> 10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
> 11. MKV (Paisley)
> 12. Graham
> 13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
> 14. Swordjo (Coatbridge
> 15. JimTT
> 16. andyboygsi
> 17. Dumpvalve
> 18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
> 19. Eazy (Airdrie)
> 20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
> 21. PhatPhil
> 22. h13ulk [shettleston
> 23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
> 24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
> 25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
> 26. astra-bertone (clydebank)


27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)


----------



## BILL

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Just outside)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side) 
26. astra-bertone (clydebank) 
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location) 
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)


----------



## Silva1

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Just outside)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side) 
26. astra-bertone (clydebank) 
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location) 
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)


----------



## caledonia

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side) 
26. astra-bertone (clydebank) 
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location) 
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)


----------



## spitfire

With the odd one that's not been on for a while that probably makes around 30-35 from Glasgow and surrounding districts. That's not bad going :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

spitfire said:


> With the odd one that's not been on for a while that probably makes around 30-35 from Glasgow and surrounding districts. That's not bad going :thumb:


The question that springs to mind it When there is so many member from this area. Why don't the come along to the meets. Or are they just closet detailers. Yes there is a few regular names and faces that do show up. But most people and you know who you are that don't bother you shirts.

Why not?
Don't be scared we don't bite !
Well some do, but not all the time.
Lets get the numbers up and show an interest in the local meets. :thumb:


----------



## dumpvalve

i agree cmon people lets have a meet


----------



## Ryan

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side) 
26. astra-bertone (clydebank) 
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location) 
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)


----------



## organgrinder

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side) 
26. astra-bertone (clydebank) 
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location) 
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie) 
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)


----------



## Audio Advice

*Me too*

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side) 
26. astra-bertone (clydebank) 
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location) 
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie) 
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)


----------



## M4D YN

caledonia said:


> The question that springs to mind it When there is so many member from this area. Why don't the come along to the meets. Or are they just closet detailers. Yes there is a few regular names and faces that do show up. But most people and you know who you are that don't bother you shirts.
> 
> Why not?
> Don't be scared we don't bite !
> Well some do, but not all the time.
> Lets get the numbers up and show an interest in the local meets. :thumb:


what a very good question :doublesho


----------



## patbhoy

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side) 
26. astra-bertone (clydebank) 
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location) 
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie) 
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)


----------



## frank520

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side) 
26. astra-bertone (clydebank) 
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location) 
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie) 
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)


----------



## andyboygsi

we may well have a very busy meet the next time if folk wanna turn up lol


----------



## Silva1

andyboygsi said:


> we may well have a very busy meet the next time if folk wanna turn up lol


No pointing elbows now


----------



## S-X-I

andyboygsi said:


> we may well have a very busy meet the next time if folk wanna turn up lol


Was just thinking this.

I am going to try and arrange a meet with a difference for the end of January 09!


----------



## dumpvalve

lets try and have one before xmas


----------



## dumpvalve

sorry bit slow


----------



## Silva1

Charity day ??


----------



## S-X-I

dumpvalve said:


> lets try and have one before xmas


I think Graham was talking about having a 'Winter Lunch' again.


----------



## S-X-I

Silva1 said:


> Charity day ??


Charity starts at home


----------



## caledonia

There is a few of the regular people that go to the meets. Talking about going to the big meet down south at the end of Jan 09. Just chat at the momment though.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=84614&highlight=meet+09


----------



## Grizzle

S-X-I said:


> I think Graham was talking about having a 'Winter Lunch' again.


we can move it if you want? nothing set in stone lol.

End of jan am off to the DW meet down south please dont make it then lol


----------



## S-X-I

For the RR Day/DW Meet I was thinking of the 25th of Jan.

Still need to contact StarPerformace to see if they can take us.


----------



## Grizzle

Done!!!


----------



## Paulo

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side) 
26. astra-bertone (clydebank) 
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location) 
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie) 
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo


----------



## illeagalhunter

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side) 
26. astra-bertone (clydebank) 
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location) 
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie) 
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36 illegalhunter , south osettia


----------



## mtxfiesta

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side) 
26. astra-bertone (clydebank) 
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location) 
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie) 
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta


----------



## MacLovin

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side) 
26. astra-bertone (clydebank) 
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location) 
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie) 
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta 
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)


----------



## spitfire

Maclovin. I'm quite close to you as is Alan W and Kenny Wilson :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

4 Hobo's lmao


----------



## COLZO

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side) 
26. astra-bertone (clydebank) 
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location) 
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie) 
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta 
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO


----------



## Silva1

Now why cant we get that kind of number at meets :lol:


----------



## caledonia

Silva1 said:


> Now why cant we get that kind of number at meets :lol:


Look hows talking :doublesho
:thumb:


----------



## oz_clio

COLZO said:


> 1. Spitfire (south side)
> 2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
> 3. David g
> 4. S-X-I
> 5. Alan W (South Side)
> 6. Alx_chung
> 7. Glasgow_Gio
> 8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
> 9. Dubbedup (South Side)
> 10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
> 11. MKV (Paisley)
> 12. Graham
> 13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
> 14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
> 15. JimTT
> 16. andyboygsi
> 17. Dumpvalve
> 18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
> 19. Eazy (Airdrie)
> 20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
> 21. PhatPhil
> 22. h13ulk [shettleston
> 23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
> 24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
> 25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
> 26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
> 27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
> 28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
> 29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
> 30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
> 31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
> 32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
> 33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
> 34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
> 35. Paulo
> 36. illegalhunter , south osettia
> 37. mtxfiesta
> 38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
> 39. COLZO


40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)


----------



## spitfire

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side) 
26. astra-bertone (clydebank) 
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location) 
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie) 
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta 
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton) :thumb:


----------



## OrangePeel

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)


----------



## Alan W

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side) 
26. astra-bertone (clydebank) 
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location) 
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie) 
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta 
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton) :thumb:
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)


----------



## Grinnall v8

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side) 
26. astra-bertone (clydebank) 
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location) 
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie) 
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta 
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton) 
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)


----------



## Allan

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side) 
26. astra-bertone (clydebank) 
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location) 
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie) 
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta 
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton) 
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)


----------



## dumpvalve

now thats a great list hows about a meet sometime just an idea


----------



## caledonia

dumpvalve said:


> now thats a great list hows about a meet sometime just an idea


If your coming then *NO*. :lol:

Only joking m8. Could not resist :thumb:


----------



## Silva1

caledonia said:


> Look hows talking :doublesho
> :thumb:


Aww shut up am fed up with you 

your just someone with all gear but no idea


----------



## caledonia

Silva1 said:


> Aww shut up am fed up with you
> 
> your just someone with all gear but no idea


Where you been hiding then. oups for got checking paypal. :lol:

How things.??


----------



## dumpvalve

thats not nice caledonia mate






only kidding


----------



## caledonia

Come on Scottish Humour. :thumb:


----------



## Silva1

caledonia said:


> Where you been hiding then. oups for got checking paypal. :lol:
> 
> How things.??


Was much better before you started spammin :wall: :lol:


----------



## andyboygsi

i know, everywhere i go theres this little guy giving me jip


----------



## dumpvalve

cool mate


----------



## andyboygsi

come on caledonia get in here and give me your best

hahaha


----------



## Silva1

:lol: 

We need another - "Scots take over dw" day 

We had a fairly good chat in 3-4 threads
Mainly because there was like no one on at that time in the morning :lol:


----------



## caledonia

Ok I am here where are you lot??

In bed again come on lads wakey wakey


----------



## Bill Door

I'm in Hamilton. Not long joined.


----------



## spitfire

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side) 
26. astra-bertone (clydebank) 
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location) 
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie) 
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta 
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton) 
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)


----------



## dmd21

45. DMD21 (Houston)


----------



## spitfire

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side) 
26. astra-bertone (clydebank) 
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location) 
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie) 
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta 
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton) 
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)


----------



## jardinec

jardinec (Mount Florida) :thumb:


----------



## mkv

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side) 
26. astra-bertone (clydebank) 
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location) 
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie) 
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta 
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton) 
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)


----------



## spitfire

Welcome to the forum Jardinec:wave:


----------



## pjgraham86

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side) 
26. astra-bertone (clydebank) 
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location) 
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie) 
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta 
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton) 
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)


----------



## malky christie

Malky Christie - City centre


----------



## Alan W

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side) 
26. astra-bertone (clydebank) 
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location) 
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie) 
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta 
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton) 
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)


----------



## big-daf

BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston):wave:


----------



## Alan W

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side) 
26. astra-bertone (clydebank) 
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location) 
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie) 
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta 
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton) 
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)

Only another 1 to go and we're at 50!

And who said we'd only get 30-35! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Silva1

Alan W said:


> Only another 1 to go and we're at 50!
> 
> *And who said we'd only get 30-35!* :lol:
> 
> Alan W


We can barely get 2 dozen to arrive at meets :lol:


----------



## M4D YN

Silva1 said:


> We can barely get 2 dozen to arrive at meets :lol:


its pooor how little turn up at mettings :wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

M4D YN said:


> its pooor how little turn up at mettings :wall::wall::wall::wall:


Some people to have other committments tho so it's understandable


----------



## Silva1

As long as I can feed my addiction to collection then am good :lol:


----------



## Alan W

Silva1 said:


> We can barely get 2 dozen to arrive at meets :lol:


You aint wrong there Silva! 

I guess the others are all armchair detailers! :lol:

Alan W

P.S. Where were you the last couple of meets?


----------



## M4D YN

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Some people to have other committments tho so it's understandable


i don't want to turn this in to a bad comment,as i like you Gio :thumb:

but i do realise that,but look at the numbers that don't show and they speak about going,then don't :wall: c'mon

priorities are the first :thumb::thumb:


----------



## spitfire

The point of this thread for me was to alert fellow Wedgies like myself to others around them so that we'd maybe get to know one another better. I certainly didn't know that there were so many detailers in my neck of the woods. 
I feel that we may be getting a little distracted here in using the list as a whip to bash folk to go to meets. We're all adults and can choose what we want to go to and what not so please drop it and stick to topic. If folk don't want to go to meets then that's entirely their perogative. Thankyou.

There's been a lot of newbies signing up over the last few weeks and that has boosted numbers somewhat. (welcome newbies :wave That's great to see. the more the merrier as they say. I certainly didn't think there would be 50 of us in the Glasgow area and no doubt there's a lot more watching from the sidelines. So come on guys. Join the forum and sign up to the "Glasgow Thread", meet some new freinds and fellow detailers.
Regards,
Dougie.


----------



## caledonia

^^^As what he says. Welcome. :wave:

But show support in person too. Great to put faces to the names if nothing else. :thumb:


----------



## Silva1

Alan W said:


> You aint wrong there Silva!
> 
> I guess the others are all armchair detailers! :lol:
> 
> Alan W
> 
> P.S. Where were you the last couple of meets?


:wave:

I was at the hillington meet as you can kindly remember

missed the one over near edinburgh and one down at daves unit because I had plans 
Hoping to catch the next meet though :thumb:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Sorry MAD YIN I totally agree that when people say they are going to go but never do then thats bang out of order. I thought you meant of the 50 people around Glasgow....why do we never get 50 at a meet.

I agree with Dougie, I never thought there was that many in Glasgow and now i find out there are loads of you! Gutted cos I thought I was special......

Oh well......<Milhouse voice> my mum thinks am cool.....</Milhouse voice>


----------



## M4D YN

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Sorry MAD YIN I totally agree that when people say they are going to go but never do then thats bang out of order. I thought you meant of the 50 people around Glasgow....why do we never get 50 at a meet.
> 
> I agree with Dougie, I never thought there was that many in Glasgow and now i find out there are loads of you! Gutted cos I thought I was special......
> 
> Oh well......<Milhouse voice> my mum thinks am cool.....</Milhouse voice>


cool cool mate,wee need to stick together:thumb:


----------



## spitfire

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Sorry MAD YIN I totally agree that when people say they are going to go but never do then thats bang out of order. I thought you meant of the 50 people around Glasgow....why do we never get 50 at a meet.
> 
> I agree with Dougie, I never thought there was that many in Glasgow and now i find out there are loads of you! *Gutted cos I thought I was special......*
> 
> Oh well......<Milhouse voice> my mum thinks am cool.....</Milhouse voice>


You are special m8. Your one of 50 in the whole of Glasgow :thumb:


----------



## Silva1

spitfire said:


> You are special m8. Your one of 50 in the whole of Glasgow :thumb:


:lol::lol::lol:

sorry scott


----------



## charlie.

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT 
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve 
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side) 
26. astra-bertone (clydebank) 
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location) 
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie) 
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta 
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton) 
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)


----------



## Alan W

Woo hoo we've made 50! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## jim55

charlie. said:


> 1. Spitfire (south side)
> 2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
> 3. David g
> 4. S-X-I
> 5. Alan W (South Side)
> 6. Alx_chung
> 7. Glasgow_Gio
> 8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
> 9. Dubbedup (South Side)
> 10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
> 11. MKV (Paisley)
> 12. Graham
> 13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
> 14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
> 15. JimTT
> 16. andyboygsi
> 17. Dumpvalve
> 18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
> 19. Eazy (Airdrie)
> 20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
> 21. PhatPhil
> 22. h13ulk [shettleston
> 23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
> 24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
> 25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
> 26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
> 27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
> 28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
> 29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
> 30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
> 31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
> 32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
> 33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
> 34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
> 35. Paulo
> 36. illegalhunter , south osettia
> 37. mtxfiesta
> 38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
> 39. COLZO
> 40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
> 41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
> 42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
> 43 Allan (Baillieston)
> 44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
> 45. DMD21 (Houston)
> 46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
> 47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
> 48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
> 49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
> 50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)


51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)


----------



## Jackson

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51. jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Jackson


----------



## Sandro

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)

Since Irvine is represented im adding saltcoats!  its not that far away.


----------



## mkv

So this next meet will have a huge turn out?....lmao.
Jim55, not far away mate, ralston here.


----------



## alx_chung

Just a quick update with my location.

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)


----------



## mkv

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats) 
53. Jackson


----------



## dmc2007

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)


----------



## steve271

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)


----------



## S-X-I

Over 50 members from Glasgow now signed up!

Get yourself along to the next Scottish Meet in January, click on the link below for more information.


----------



## CHR15B

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire)


----------



## Gstraw

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)


----------



## Sandro

ChrisB where you from in ayrshire?


----------



## adammm

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)


----------



## OCDMike

I'm not from Glasgow, but i spend 37.5 hours a week here, if not more, and i've attended David G's for a meet...

Do i count??


----------



## Grizzle

you may as well there is people from south/north ayrshire an saltcoats lol


----------



## Sandro

Custom Detailers said:


> you may as well there is people from south/north ayrshire an saltcoats lol


shut it you! 

Motherwell Paisley and Airdrie arent glasgow!


----------



## Dougster

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster


----------



## Funkstar De Lux

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)


----------



## MontyCountryman

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse


----------



## spitfire

MontyCountryman said:


> 1. Spitfire (south side)
> 2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
> 3. David g
> 4. S-X-I
> 5. Alan W (South Side)
> 6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
> 7. Glasgow_Gio
> 8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
> 9. Dubbedup (South Side)
> 10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
> 11. MKV (Paisley)
> 12. Graham
> 13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
> 14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
> 15. JimTT
> 16. andyboygsi
> 17. Dumpvalve
> 18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
> 19. Eazy (Airdrie)
> 20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
> 21. PhatPhil
> 22. h13ulk [shettleston
> 23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
> 24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
> 25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
> 26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
> 27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
> 28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
> 29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
> 30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
> 31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
> 32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
> 33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
> 34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
> 35. Paulo
> 36. illegalhunter , south osettia
> 37. mtxfiesta
> 38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
> 39. COLZO
> 40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
> 41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
> 42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
> 43 Allan (Baillieston)
> 44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
> 45. DMD21 (Houston)
> 46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
> 47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
> 48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
> 49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
> 50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
> 51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
> 52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
> 53. Jackson
> 54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
> 55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
> 56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
> 57. Gstraw (South West)
> 58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
> 59. Dougster
> 60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
> 61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse


*GLASGOW JUST GETS BIGGER AND BIGGER *


----------



## kenny wilson

and i thought G76 was kickin the **** out of it!?


----------



## koi

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)


----------



## Br1an_g

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)


----------



## wullyuk

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)


----------



## M4D YN

welcome to wullyuk :wave:


----------



## pogo

. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge) 
65. pogo (east kilbride)


----------



## Bazza T

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge) 
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)


----------



## Cupra_G

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge) 
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)


----------



## caledonia

Cupra_G said:


> 1. Spitfire (south side)
> 2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
> 3. David g
> 4. S-X-I
> 5. Alan W (South Side)
> 6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
> 7. Glasgow_Gio
> 8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
> 9. Dubbedup (South Side)
> 10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
> 11. MKV (Paisley)
> 12. Graham
> 13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
> 14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
> 15. JimTT
> 16. andyboygsi
> 17. Dumpvalve
> 18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
> 19. Eazy (Airdrie)
> 20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
> 21. PhatPhil
> 22. h13ulk [shettleston
> 23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
> 24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
> 25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
> 26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
> 27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
> 28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
> 29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
> 30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
> 31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
> 32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
> 33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
> 34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
> 35. Paulo
> 36. illegalhunter , south osettia
> 37. mtxfiesta
> 38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
> 39. COLZO
> 40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
> 41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
> 42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
> 43 Allan (Baillieston)
> 44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
> 45. DMD21 (Houston)
> 46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
> 47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
> 48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
> 49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
> 50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
> 51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
> 52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
> 53. Jackson
> 54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
> 55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
> 56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
> 57. Gstraw (South West)
> 58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
> 59. Dougster
> 60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
> 61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
> 62. koi (Ayrshire)
> 63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
> 64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
> 65. pogo (east kilbride)
> 66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
> 67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)


This is going to one hell of a big meet. Might need to rethink our venues a bit more in the future. Looking good though and getting bigger by the day.:thumb:
Gordo.


----------



## Will-S

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge) 
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector


----------



## big toast

TheProtector said:


> 1. Spitfire (south side)
> 2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
> 3. David g
> 4. S-X-I
> 5. Alan W (South Side)
> 6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
> 7. Glasgow_Gio
> 8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
> 9. Dubbedup (South Side)
> 10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
> 11. MKV (Paisley)
> 12. Graham
> 13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
> 14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
> 15. JimTT
> 16. andyboygsi
> 17. Dumpvalve
> 18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
> 19. Eazy (Airdrie)
> 20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
> 21. PhatPhil
> 22. h13ulk [shettleston
> 23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
> 24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
> 25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
> 26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
> 27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
> 28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
> 29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
> 30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
> 31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
> 32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
> 33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
> 34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
> 35. Paulo
> 36. illegalhunter , south osettia
> 37. mtxfiesta
> 38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
> 39. COLZO
> 40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
> 41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
> 42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
> 43 Allan (Baillieston)
> 44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
> 45. DMD21 (Houston)
> 46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
> 47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
> 48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
> 49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
> 50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
> 51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
> 52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
> 53. Jackson
> 54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
> 55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
> 56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
> 57. Gstraw (South West)
> 58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
> 59. Dougster
> 60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
> 61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
> 62. koi (Ayrshire)
> 63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
> 64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
> 65. pogo (east kilbride)
> 66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
> 67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
> 68. TheProtector


69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)


----------



## chisai

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)


----------



## Grizzle

Be interesting to see how many will actually turn up on the day i'm going less than half.


----------



## dumpvalve

more than that i think mate


----------



## Grizzle

I Hope so would make a great day


----------



## dumpvalve

why not start organizing a meet now to give everyone chance to come


----------



## Sandro

we could all jam into Dave's "G Unit"! haha  cosy!


----------



## Silva1

Sandro said:


> we could all jam into Dave's "G Unit"! haha  cosy!


:lol::lol:

At least its slightly warmer in there now


----------



## caledonia

Sandro said:


> we could all jam into Dave's "G Unit"! haha  cosy!


He might need to tidy it up though. :doublesho


----------



## nighty

Am from Hamilton just got back into detailing again recently so add me to the list of names plz.


----------



## caledonia

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton)

Done. :thumb:


----------



## keithm

keith

just joined been a guest for a while

cheers


----------



## M4D YN

where you from keithm??


----------



## keithm

sorry forgot to put in the area part, (Partick, Glasgow)

cheers


----------



## andyboygsi

a westender


----------



## tiger

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony


----------



## matt_bee

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee


----------



## Jack

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell) :wave:


----------



## bozo

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell) 
75.bozo


----------



## Jack

.....


----------



## Scarlet

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell) 
75.bozo
76. Girvan (south of Ayr)


----------



## Militia

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell) 
75.bozo
76. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)


----------



## caledonia

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell) 
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)

Just up dated. :thumb:


----------



## T4_ANNI

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell) 
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI


----------



## darkmaster

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell) 
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)


----------



## kev999

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell) 
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston) 
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)


----------



## dumpvalve

about time kev999 lol


----------



## Guest

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell) 
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston) 
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)


----------



## big-daf

D7NEN said:


> 81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)


nice to see another hairymill punter :lol:


----------



## Guest

yeh lovely Maryhill lol
where about in summerston ru?
wat do u drive?


----------



## caledonia

Ok lads and lassies.
It is now time to show your interest and all are welcome to come along and enjoy.

We are hoping for some great detailing demos.
But we need you to show your support and gauge your interest on this Scottish meet.
Link below.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=105208
Gordon.


----------



## SURFERROSA

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, *Southside, the Best Side*). Better late than never. Have been in Falkirk now for almost 20 years, but still a Glesga Boay.:thumb:


----------



## spitfire

SURFERROSA said:


> 1. Spitfire (south side)
> 2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
> 3. David g
> 4. S-X-I
> 5. Alan W (South Side)
> 6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
> 7. Glasgow_Gio
> 8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
> 9. Dubbedup (South Side)
> 10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
> 11. MKV (Paisley)
> 12. Graham
> 13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
> 14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
> 15. JimTT
> 16. andyboygsi
> 17. Dumpvalve
> 18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
> 19. Eazy (Airdrie)
> 20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
> 21. PhatPhil
> 22. h13ulk [shettleston
> 23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
> 24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
> 25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
> 26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
> 27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
> 28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
> 29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
> 30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
> 31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
> 32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
> 33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
> 34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
> 35. Paulo
> 36. illegalhunter , south osettia
> 37. mtxfiesta
> 38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
> 39. COLZO
> 40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
> 41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
> 42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
> 43 Allan (Baillieston)
> 44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
> 45. DMD21 (Houston)
> 46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
> 47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
> 48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
> 49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
> 50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
> 51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
> 52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
> 53. Jackson
> 54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
> 55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
> 56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
> 57. Gstraw (South West)
> 58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
> 59. Dougster
> 60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
> 61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
> 62. koi (Ayrshire)
> 63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
> 64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
> 65. pogo (east kilbride)
> 66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
> 67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
> 68. TheProtector
> 69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
> 70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
> 71. Nighty (Hamilton
> 72. tiger (greenock) tony
> 73. matt_bee0
> 74. Jack (Motherwell)
> 75.bozo
> 76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
> 77. Militia (Kingspark)
> 78. T4_ANNI
> 79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
> 80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
> 81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
> 82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, *Southside, the Best Side*). Better late than never. Have been in Falkirk now for almost 20 years, but still a Glesga Boay.:thumb:


*Come on now lads and lassies, there's 82 on the list now just from the Glasgow and surrounding districts. Lets see some more attendees for the big Scottish meet. Let's be havin' yer. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=105208*


----------



## caledonia

^^^^ Thanks Dougie I am currently working my way down through the list send out PMs to all Glasgow member. I hope I do not miss anyone. I will send the remainder tonight.

But please this is not just a Glasgow meet all are welcome for Scotland and England.
Would be nice to see a few English members too.

The higher the interest then the better the meet and we can then get more Demos arranged to cater for all, that attend.
Gordon.


----------



## kenny wilson

Anymore on the venue, yet? Will need to check my rota, but, think i'm off.
Mebbe see you there:thumb:


----------



## GlasgowRob

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)


----------



## Silva1

Now why cant we ever 20% of that turning up at meets :lol:


----------



## caledonia

They can if they wish too. 
Just add your names on the link. :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=105208&highlight=scottish+meet

Gordon.


----------



## M.M

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)


----------



## kennywelsh1969

kennywelsh1969 err real name Kenny Stonehouse


----------



## spitfire

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969


----------



## Rgk Detailing

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)


----------



## spitfire

Chizzzzy said:


> 1. Spitfire (south side)
> 2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
> 3. David g
> 4. S-X-I
> 5. Alan W (South Side)
> 6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
> 7. Glasgow_Gio
> 8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
> 9. Dubbedup (South Side)
> 10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
> 11. MKV (Paisley)
> 12. Graham
> 13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
> 14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
> 15. JimTT
> 16. andyboygsi
> 17. Dumpvalve
> 18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
> 19. Eazy (Airdrie)
> 20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
> 21. PhatPhil
> 22. h13ulk [shettleston
> 23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
> 24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
> 25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
> 26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
> 27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
> 28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
> 29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
> 30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
> 31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
> 32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
> 33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
> 34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
> 35. Paulo
> 36. illegalhunter , south osettia
> 37. mtxfiesta
> 38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
> 39. COLZO
> 40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
> 41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
> 42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
> 43 Allan (Baillieston)
> 44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
> 45. DMD21 (Houston)
> 46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
> 47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
> 48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
> 49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
> 50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
> 51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
> 52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
> 53. Jackson
> 54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
> 55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
> 56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
> 57. Gstraw (South West)
> 58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
> 59. Dougster
> 60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
> 61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
> 62. koi (Ayrshire)
> 63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
> 64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
> 65. pogo (east kilbride)
> 66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
> 67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
> 68. TheProtector
> 69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
> 70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
> 71. Nighty (Hamilton
> 72. tiger (greenock) tony
> 73. matt_bee0
> 74. Jack (Motherwell)
> 75.bozo
> 76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
> 77. Militia (Kingspark)
> 78. T4_ANNI
> 79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
> 80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
> 81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
> 82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
> 83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
> 84. M.M (East Kilbride)
> 85. Kennywelsh1969
> 86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)


Just another reminder now the :newbie:s http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=105208


----------



## Chuffy

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)


----------



## andymuir78

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)


----------



## discoclio

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)


----------



## Andy_RX8

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)


----------



## TSL 333

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)


----------



## wetbell

*correction*

hi lads im in need of help here ,had bonnet replaced by them w*****s at douglas park in hillington n they made a mess of finish as a result the front end is different shade of silver the **** of a bodyshop manager said they only colour match wi clear laquer so need the rest of the car matched anyone help me out here 
cheers wetbell


----------



## hager

1.	Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)


----------



## spitfire

wetbell said:


> hi lads im in need of help here ,had bonnet replaced by them w*****s at douglas park in hillington n they made a mess of finish as a result the front end is different shade of silver the **** of a bodyshop manager said they only colour match wi clear laquer so need the rest of the car matched anyone help me out here
> cheers wetbell


Probably not the best place to get an answer to your question. Try putting it in the help section:thumb:


----------



## cj romeo

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)


----------



## Gav Z3 M Coupe

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)


----------



## G1lly

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)


----------



## stevenc89

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)[/QUOTE]
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)


----------



## scottyd

scottyd paisley originally east glasgow


----------



## dbaillie

bigbee from caldercruix near airdrie.


----------



## gdogb

stevenc89 said:


> 1. Spitfire (south side)
> 2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
> 3. David g
> 4. S-X-I
> 5. Alan W (South Side)
> 6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
> 7. Glasgow_Gio
> 8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
> 9. Dubbedup (South Side)
> 10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
> 11. MKV (Paisley)
> 12. Graham
> 13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
> 14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
> 15. JimTT
> 16. andyboygsi
> 17. Dumpvalve
> 18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
> 19. Eazy (Airdrie)
> 20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
> 21. PhatPhil
> 22. h13ulk [shettleston
> 23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
> 24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
> 25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
> 26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
> 27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
> 28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
> 29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
> 30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
> 31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
> 32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
> 33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
> 34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
> 35. Paulo
> 36. illegalhunter , south osettia
> 37. mtxfiesta
> 38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
> 39. COLZO
> 40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
> 41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
> 42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
> 43 Allan (Baillieston)
> 44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
> 45. DMD21 (Houston)
> 46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
> 47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
> 48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
> 49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
> 50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
> 51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
> 52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
> 53. Jackson
> 54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
> 55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
> 56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
> 57. Gstraw (South West)
> 58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
> 59. Dougster
> 60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
> 61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
> 62. koi (Ayrshire)
> 63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
> 64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
> 65. pogo (east kilbride)
> 66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
> 67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
> 68. TheProtector
> 69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
> 70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
> 71. Nighty (Hamilton
> 72. tiger (greenock) tony
> 73. matt_bee0
> 74. Jack (Motherwell)
> 75.bozo
> 76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
> 77. Militia (Kingspark)
> 78. T4_ANNI
> 79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
> 80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
> 81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
> 82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
> 83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
> 84. M.M (East Kilbride)
> 85. Kennywelsh1969
> 86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
> 87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
> 88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
> 89. discoclio (East End)
> 90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
> 91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
> 92. Hager (Wishaw)
> 93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
> 94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
> 95. G1lly (East End)


96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)[/QUOTE]
97. Gdogb


----------



## caledonia

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride) 
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb

Thread updated and a wee bump for this.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=105208&highlight=scottish+meet

Everyones name on the list will be PMed to the up dated thread.

So come one get your name down. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride) 
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)

Sorry M8 but your 101 not 50. But welcome along.
Gordon.


----------



## weeg2005

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)


----------



## SuperTrooper

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)


----------



## Mirror Image

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]


----------



## PaulB

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)


----------



## jimmux

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)


----------



## Phil MC

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)


----------



## AlanGCam

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)


----------



## ross-1888

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)


----------



## rs-alan

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)


----------



## alanm7797

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie) 
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow


----------



## Scott F

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie) 
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)


----------



## Roryw

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )


----------



## Arden Andy VXR

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)


----------



## liammc

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )


----------



## Chahal

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)


----------



## spitfire

Chahal said:


> 1. Spitfire (south side)
> 2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
> 3. David g
> 4. S-X-I
> 5. Alan W (South Side)
> 6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
> 7. Glasgow_Gio
> 8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
> 9. Dubbedup (South Side)
> 10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
> 11. MKV (Paisley)
> 12. Graham
> 13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
> 14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
> 15. JimTT
> 16. andyboygsi
> 17. Dumpvalve
> 18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
> 19. Eazy (Airdrie)
> 20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
> 21. PhatPhil
> 22. h13ulk [shettleston
> 23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
> 24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
> 25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
> 26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
> 27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
> 28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
> 29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
> 30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
> 31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
> 32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
> 33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
> 34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
> 35. Paulo
> 36. illegalhunter , south osettia
> 37. mtxfiesta
> 38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
> 39. COLZO
> 40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
> 41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
> 42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
> 43 Allan (Baillieston)
> 44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
> 45. DMD21 (Houston)
> 46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
> 47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
> 48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
> 49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
> 50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
> 51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
> 52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
> 53. Jackson
> 54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
> 55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
> 56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
> 57. Gstraw (South West)
> 58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
> 59. Dougster
> 60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
> 61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
> 62. koi (Ayrshire)
> 63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
> 64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
> 65. pogo (east kilbride)
> 66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
> 67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
> 68. TheProtector
> 69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
> 70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
> 71. Nighty (Hamilton
> 72. tiger (greenock) tony
> 73. matt_bee0
> 74. Jack (Motherwell)
> 75.bozo
> 76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
> 77. Militia (Kingspark)
> 78. T4_ANNI
> 79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
> 80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
> 81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
> 82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
> 83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
> 84. M.M (East Kilbride)
> 85. Kennywelsh1969
> 86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
> 87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
> 88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
> 89. discoclio (East End)
> 90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
> 91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
> 92. Hager (Wishaw)
> 93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
> 94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
> 95. G1lly (East End)
> 96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
> 97. Scottd (Paisley)
> 98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
> 99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
> 100.gdogb
> 101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
> 102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
> 103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
> 104. MarkATR [clarkston]
> 105. PaulB (Airdrie)
> 106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
> 107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
> 108. AlanGCam (South Side)
> 109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
> 110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
> 111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
> 112. Scott F (Airdrie)
> 113. Roryw ( hamilton )
> 114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
> 115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
> 116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)


Nice to see this thread still running. 116? No wonder there so many clean cars running around the streets of Glasgow. lol:lol:Keep them coming guys:thumb:


----------



## Mad Buddy

Originally Posted by Chahal 
1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)


----------



## CraigGSI

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)


----------



## cjm

CraigGSI said:


> 1. Spitfire (south side)
> 2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
> 3. David g
> 4. S-X-I
> 5. Alan W (South Side)
> 6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
> 7. Glasgow_Gio
> 8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
> 9. Dubbedup (South Side)
> 10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
> 11. MKV (Paisley)
> 12. Graham
> 13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
> 14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
> 15. JimTT
> 16. andyboygsi
> 17. Dumpvalve
> 18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
> 19. Eazy (Airdrie)
> 20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
> 21. PhatPhil
> 22. h13ulk [shettleston
> 23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
> 24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
> 25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
> 26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
> 27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
> 28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
> 29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
> 30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
> 31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
> 32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
> 33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
> 34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
> 35. Paulo
> 36. illegalhunter , south osettia
> 37. mtxfiesta
> 38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
> 39. COLZO
> 40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
> 41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
> 42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
> 43 Allan (Baillieston)
> 44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
> 45. DMD21 (Houston)
> 46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
> 47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
> 48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
> 49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
> 50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
> 51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
> 52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
> 53. Jackson
> 54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
> 55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
> 56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
> 57. Gstraw (South West)
> 58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
> 59. Dougster
> 60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
> 61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
> 62. koi (Ayrshire)
> 63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
> 64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
> 65. pogo (east kilbride)
> 66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
> 67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
> 68. TheProtector
> 69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
> 70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
> 71. Nighty (Hamilton
> 72. tiger (greenock) tony
> 73. matt_bee0
> 74. Jack (Motherwell)
> 75.bozo
> 76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
> 77. Militia (Kingspark)
> 78. T4_ANNI
> 79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
> 80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
> 81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
> 82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
> 83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
> 84. M.M (East Kilbride)
> 85. Kennywelsh1969
> 86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
> 87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
> 88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
> 89. discoclio (East End)
> 90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
> 91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
> 92. Hager (Wishaw)
> 93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
> 94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
> 95. G1lly (East End)
> 96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
> 97. Scottd (Paisley)
> 98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
> 99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
> 100.gdogb
> 101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
> 102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
> 103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
> 104. MarkATR [clarkston]
> 105. PaulB (Airdrie)
> 106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
> 107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
> 108. AlanGCam (South Side)
> 109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
> 110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
> 111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
> 112. Scott F (Airdrie)
> 113. Roryw ( hamilton )
> 114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
> 115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
> 116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
> 117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
> 118. CraigGSI (south side)


119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)


----------



## AlanQS

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)


----------



## West End1981

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)


----------



## spitfire

newbie-ocd said:


> 1. Spitfire (south side)
> 2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
> 3. David g
> 4. S-X-I
> 5. Alan W (South Side)
> 6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
> 7. Glasgow_Gio
> 8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
> 9. Dubbedup (South Side)
> 10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
> 11. MKV (Paisley)
> 12. Graham
> 13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
> 14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
> 15. JimTT
> 16. andyboygsi
> 17. Dumpvalve
> 18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
> 19. Eazy (Airdrie)
> 20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
> 21. PhatPhil
> 22. h13ulk [shettleston
> 23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
> 24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
> 25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
> 26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
> 27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
> 28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
> 29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
> 30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
> 31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
> 32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
> 33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
> 34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
> 35. Paulo
> 36. illegalhunter , south osettia
> 37. mtxfiesta
> 38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
> 39. COLZO
> 40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
> 41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
> 42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
> 43 Allan (Baillieston)
> 44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
> 45. DMD21 (Houston)
> 46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
> 47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
> 48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
> 49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
> 50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
> 51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
> 52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
> 53. Jackson
> 54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
> 55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
> 56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
> 57. Gstraw (South West)
> 58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
> 59. Dougster
> 60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
> 61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
> 62. koi (Ayrshire)
> 63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
> 64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
> 65. pogo (east kilbride)
> 66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
> 67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
> 68. TheProtector
> 69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
> 70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
> 71. Nighty (Hamilton
> 72. tiger (greenock) tony
> 73. matt_bee0
> 74. Jack (Motherwell)
> 75.bozo
> 76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
> 77. Militia (Kingspark)
> 78. T4_ANNI
> 79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
> 80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
> 81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
> 82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
> 83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
> 84. M.M (East Kilbride)
> 85. Kennywelsh1969
> 86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
> 87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
> 88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
> 89. discoclio (East End)
> 90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
> 91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
> 92. Hager (Wishaw)
> 93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
> 94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
> 95. G1lly (East End)
> 96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
> 97. Scottd (Paisley)
> 98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
> 99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
> 100.gdogb
> 101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
> 102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
> 103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
> 104. MarkATR [clarkston]
> 105. PaulB (Airdrie)
> 106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
> 107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
> 108. AlanGCam (South Side)
> 109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
> 110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
> 111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
> 112. Scott F (Airdrie)
> 113. Roryw ( hamilton )
> 114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
> 115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
> 116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
> 117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
> 118. CraigGSI (south side)
> 119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
> 120. AlanQS (North East side)
> 121. newbie-ocd (Partick)


Welcome :newbie:


----------



## drb5

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)


----------



## nat1979

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )


----------



## amcfad

amcfad (yoker)


----------



## mkv

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew ) 
124. amcfad (yoker)


----------



## Grizzle

YOKER!!!! Jesus god...dodgy place

(Says a Knightswood boy)


----------



## wallace9

I'm from Glasgow but don't live there anymore


----------



## rickyw

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)


----------



## Bratwurst

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)


----------



## amcfad

Grizzle said:


> YOKER!!!! Jesus god...dodgy place
> 
> (Says a Knightswood boy)


im actually from knightswood too, just say yoker when i want to appear tough !


----------



## fabiavrs200bhp

fabiavrs200bhp but drive an Octavia Vrs in Sprint yellow (Carluke)


----------



## MP3_Kenzie

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)


----------



## stevenebm

im from irvine ayrshire guys but i work up in glasgow at the bells whisky factory next to ikea


----------



## fabiavrs200bhp

MP3_Kenzie said:


> 1. Spitfire (south side)
> 2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
> 3. David g
> 4. S-X-I
> 5. Alan W (South Side)
> 6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
> 7. Glasgow_Gio
> 8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
> 9. Dubbedup (South Side)
> 10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
> 11. MKV (Paisley)
> 12. Graham
> 13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
> 14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
> 15. JimTT
> 16. andyboygsi
> 17. Dumpvalve
> 18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
> 19. Eazy (Airdrie)
> 20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
> 21. PhatPhil
> 22. h13ulk [shettleston
> 23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
> 24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
> 25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
> 26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
> 27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
> 28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
> 29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
> 30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
> 31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
> 32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
> 33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
> 34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
> 35. Paulo
> 36. illegalhunter , south osettia
> 37. mtxfiesta
> 38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
> 39. COLZO
> 40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
> 41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
> 42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
> 43 Allan (Baillieston)
> 44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
> 45. DMD21 (Houston)
> 46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
> 47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
> 48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
> 49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
> 50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
> 51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
> 52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
> 53. Jackson
> 54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
> 55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
> 56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
> 57. Gstraw (South West)
> 58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
> 59. Dougster
> 60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
> 61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
> 62. koi (Ayrshire)
> 63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
> 64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
> 65. pogo (east kilbride)
> 66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
> 67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
> 68. TheProtector
> 69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
> 70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
> 71. Nighty (Hamilton
> 72. tiger (greenock) tony
> 73. matt_bee0
> 74. Jack (Motherwell)
> 75.bozo
> 76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
> 77. Militia (Kingspark)
> 78. T4_ANNI
> 79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
> 80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
> 81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
> 82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
> 83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
> 84. M.M (East Kilbride)
> 85. Kennywelsh1969
> 86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
> 87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
> 88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
> 89. discoclio (East End)
> 90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
> 91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
> 92. Hager (Wishaw)
> 93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
> 94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
> 95. G1lly (East End)
> 96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
> 97. Scottd (Paisley)
> 98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
> 99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
> 100.gdogb
> 101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
> 102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
> 103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
> 104. MarkATR [clarkston]
> 105. PaulB (Airdrie)
> 106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
> 107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
> 108. AlanGCam (South Side)
> 109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
> 110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
> 111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
> 112. Scott F (Airdrie)
> 113. Roryw ( hamilton )
> 114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
> 115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
> 116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
> 117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
> 118. CraigGSI (south side)
> 119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
> 120. AlanQS (North East side)
> 121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
> 122. drb5 (Alexandria)
> 123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
> 124. amcfad (yoker)
> 125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
> 126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
> 127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)


128. FabiaVrs William from carluke


----------



## moshii

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)


----------



## stuart1164

moshii said:


> 1. Spitfire (south side)
> 2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
> 3. David g
> 4. S-X-I
> 5. Alan W (South Side)
> 6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
> 7. Glasgow_Gio
> 8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
> 9. Dubbedup (South Side)
> 10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
> 11. MKV (Paisley)
> 12. Graham
> 13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
> 14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
> 15. JimTT
> 16. andyboygsi
> 17. Dumpvalve
> 18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
> 19. Eazy (Airdrie)
> 20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
> 21. PhatPhil
> 22. h13ulk [shettleston
> 23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
> 24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
> 25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
> 26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
> 27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
> 28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
> 29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
> 30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
> 31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
> 32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
> 33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
> 34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
> 35. Paulo
> 36. illegalhunter , south osettia
> 37. mtxfiesta
> 38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
> 39. COLZO
> 40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
> 41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
> 42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
> 43 Allan (Baillieston)
> 44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
> 45. DMD21 (Houston)
> 46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
> 47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
> 48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
> 49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
> 50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
> 51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
> 52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
> 53. Jackson
> 54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
> 55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
> 56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
> 57. Gstraw (South West)
> 58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
> 59. Dougster
> 60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
> 61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
> 62. koi (Ayrshire)
> 63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
> 64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
> 65. pogo (east kilbride)
> 66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
> 67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
> 68. TheProtector
> 69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
> 70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
> 71. Nighty (Hamilton
> 72. tiger (greenock) tony
> 73. matt_bee0
> 74. Jack (Motherwell)
> 75.bozo
> 76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
> 77. Militia (Kingspark)
> 78. T4_ANNI
> 79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
> 80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
> 81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
> 82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
> 83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
> 84. M.M (East Kilbride)
> 85. Kennywelsh1969
> 86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
> 87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
> 88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
> 89. discoclio (East End)
> 90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
> 91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
> 92. Hager (Wishaw)
> 93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
> 94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
> 95. G1lly (East End)
> 96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
> 97. Scottd (Paisley)
> 98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
> 99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
> 100.gdogb
> 101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
> 102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
> 103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
> 104. MarkATR [clarkston]
> 105. PaulB (Airdrie)
> 106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
> 107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
> 108. AlanGCam (South Side)
> 109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
> 110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
> 111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
> 112. Scott F (Airdrie)
> 113. Roryw ( hamilton )
> 114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
> 115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
> 116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
> 117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
> 118. CraigGSI (south side)
> 119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
> 120. AlanQS (North East side)
> 121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
> 122. drb5 (Alexandria)
> 123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
> 124. amcfad (yoker)
> 125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
> 126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
> 127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
> 128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
> 129. moshii (Paisley)


130. stuart1164, Johnstone


----------



## Agar

Originally Posted by moshii View Post
1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden)


----------



## Scotty B

132. Scotty B (East Kilbride)


----------



## mkv

Originally Posted by moshii View Post
1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden) 
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride)


----------



## spitfire

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden) 
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride)


----------



## 47p2

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden) 
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride) 
133. 47p2 (South Side)


----------



## Stewarty

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden) 
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride) 
133. 47p2 (South Side) 
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)


----------



## Prism Detailing

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden) 
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride) 
133. 47p2 (South Side) 
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here  )


----------



## Mirror Image

Hi bobby, hows the bmw?


----------



## Brabus Doc

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden) 
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride) 
133. 47p2 (South Side) 
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here 
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)

We should have a meet :doublesho


----------



## e60mad

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden) 
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride) 
133. 47p2 (South Side) 
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here 
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)

It's been ages since I was at a meeting, well overdue


----------



## dezzy

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden) 
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride) 
133. 47p2 (South Side) 
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here 
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)


----------



## Stuhil

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden) 
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride) 
133. 47p2 (South Side) 
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here 
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)


----------



## [email protected]

140:d6gmb-kilwinning


----------



## SHare

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden) 
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride) 
133. 47p2 (South Side) 
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here 
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140:d6gmb-kilwinning
141:SHare (Kilwinning)

Not really Glasgow but close enough for meets.


----------



## spotless jackie

9. spotless jackie


----------



## sbv

143. SBV (Steven)(southside Glasgow)


That some list!


----------



## beany_bot

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden) 
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride) 
133. 47p2 (South Side) 
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here 
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140: d6gmb-kilwinning
141: SHare (Kilwinning)
142. spotless jackie
143. Sbv
144. beany_bot

Holy cow!!


----------



## old gooner

145. Old Gooner (Carluke, not too far from Glasgow)


----------



## Jordan

old gooner said:


> 145. Old Gooner (Carluke, not too far from Glasgow)


another one!?

why have i not met you people!?:wave:

where you from mate?


----------



## old gooner

jason2800 said:


> another one!?
> 
> why have i not met you people!?:wave:
> 
> where you from mate?


Carluke, between Lanark and Wishy :thumb:


----------



## Jordan

i know that :lol:

where about in carluke though?

Edit: im from carluke aswell lol i you didnt get me


----------



## beany_bot

145 people on this thread alone and i havent seen a clean car in months around Glasgow. lol!


----------



## Greg_VXR

I am from eastkilbride just outside glasgow


----------



## beany_bot

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden) 
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride) 
133. 47p2 (South Side) 
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here 
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140: d6gmb-kilwinning
141: SHare (Kilwinning)
142. spotless jackie
143. Sbv
144. beany_bot
145. old gooner
146. greg vxr


----------



## gordy1984

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden) 
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride) 
133. 47p2 (South Side) 
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here 
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140: d6gmb-kilwinning
141: SHare (Kilwinning)
142. spotless jackie
143. Sbv
144. beany_bot
145. old gooner
146. greg vxr 
147. gordy1984


----------



## Grinnall v8

Will be a wee bit cramped if we all turn up for a
Glasgow meet:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## arg_carra

From Bearsden, Glasgow North West area


----------



## Celticking

Celticking - Wishaw


----------



## mkv

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden) 
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride) 
133. 47p2 (South Side) 
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here 
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140: d6gmb-kilwinning
141: SHare (Kilwinning)
142. spotless jackie
143. Sbv
144. beany_bot
145. old gooner
146. greg vxr 
147. gordy1984 
148. arg_carra
149. Celticking


----------



## steveboy

steveboy (Dumbarton)


----------



## mkv

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden) 
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride) 
133. 47p2 (South Side) 
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here 
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140: d6gmb-kilwinning
141: SHare (Kilwinning)
142. spotless jackie
143. Sbv
144. beany_bot
145. old gooner
146. greg vxr 
147. gordy1984 
148. arg_carra
149. Celticking
150. steveboy


----------



## Rick74

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden) 
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride) 
133. 47p2 (South Side) 
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here 
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140: d6gmb-kilwinning
141: SHare (Kilwinning)
142. spotless jackie
143. Sbv
144. beany_bot
145. old gooner
146. greg vxr 
147. gordy1984 
148. arg_carra
149. Celticking
150. steveboy 
151. Rick74


----------



## Nanoman

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden) 
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride) 
133. 47p2 (South Side) 
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here 
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140: d6gmb-kilwinning
141: SHare (Kilwinning)
142. spotless jackie
143. Sbv
144. beany_bot
145. old gooner
146. greg vxr 
147. gordy1984 
148. arg_carra
149. Celticking
150. steveboy 
151. Rick74
152. Grantwils (houston)


----------



## Spoony

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden) 
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride) 
133. 47p2 (South Side) 
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here 
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140: d6gmb-kilwinning
141: SHare (Kilwinning)
142. spotless jackie
143. Sbv
144. beany_bot
145. old gooner
146. greg vxr 
147. gordy1984 
148. arg_carra
149. Celticking
150. steveboy 
151. Rick74
152. Grantwils (houston)
153. Spoony (Stuart) [Dumbarton]


----------



## old gooner

*What about a map*

Could we not have a map with flags showing where we all are? The sort of thing you can do on Google Maps


----------



## M4D YN

old gooner said:


> Could we not have a map with flags showing where we all are? The sort of thing you can do on Google Maps


why??


----------



## Mick

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden) 
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride) 
133. 47p2 (South Side) 
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here 
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140: d6gmb-kilwinning
141: SHare (Kilwinning)
142. spotless jackie
143. Sbv
144. beany_bot
145. old gooner
146. greg vxr 
147. gordy1984 (Dumbarton)
148. arg_carra
149. Celticking
150. steveboy 
151. Rick74
152. Grantwils (houston)
153. Spoony (Stuart) [Dumbarton] 
154. mick1985 (Dumbarton)


----------



## beany_bot

old gooner said:


> Could we not have a map with flags showing where we all are? The sort of thing you can do on Google Maps


Good idea:thumb:


----------



## ooby

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden) 
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride) 
133. 47p2 (South Side) 
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here 
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140: d6gmb-kilwinning
141: SHare (Kilwinning)
142. spotless jackie
143. Sbv
144. beany_bot
145. old gooner
146. greg vxr 
147. gordy1984 (Dumbarton)
148. arg_carra
149. Celticking
150. steveboy 
151. Rick74
152. Grantwils (houston)
153. Spoony (Stuart) [Dumbarton] 
154. mick1985 (Dumbarton) 
155. ooby (Dumbarton)

small world innit!


----------



## p3asa

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden)
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride)
133. 47p2 (South Side)
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140: d6gmb-kilwinning
141: SHare (Kilwinning)
142. spotless jackie
143. Sbv
144. beany_bot
145. old gooner
146. greg vxr
147. gordy1984 (Dumbarton)
148. arg_carra
149. Celticking
150. steveboy
151. Rick74
152. Grantwils (houston)
153. Spoony (Stuart) [Dumbarton]
154. mick1985 (Dumbarton)
155. ooby (Dumbarton)
156. p3asa (Eaglesham)

Thought I had already added to this but obviously not.


----------



## Shorty

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden)
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride)
133. 47p2 (South Side)
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140: d6gmb-kilwinning
141: SHare (Kilwinning)
142. spotless jackie
143. Sbv
144. beany_bot
145. old gooner
146. greg vxr
147. gordy1984 (Dumbarton)
148. arg_carra
149. Celticking
150. steveboy
151. Rick74
152. Grantwils (houston)
153. Spoony (Stuart) [Dumbarton]
154. mick1985 (Dumbarton)
155. ooby (Dumbarton)
156. p3asa (Eaglesham)
157. Seanyshorty (Uddingston)


----------



## sc0tty83

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden)
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride)
133. 47p2 (South Side)
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140: d6gmb-kilwinning
141: SHare (Kilwinning)
142. spotless jackie
143. Sbv
144. beany_bot
145. old gooner
146. greg vxr
147. gordy1984 (Dumbarton)
148. arg_carra
149. Celticking
150. steveboy
151. Rick74
152. Grantwils (houston)
153. Spoony (Stuart) [Dumbarton]
154. mick1985 (Dumbarton)
155. ooby (Dumbarton)
156. p3asa (Eaglesham)
157. Seanyshorty (Uddingston) 
158. sc0tty83 (Dumbarton)


----------



## ste555

ste555(cumbernauld)


----------



## BJM

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden)
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride)
133. 47p2 (South Side)
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140: d6gmb-kilwinning
141: SHare (Kilwinning)
142. spotless jackie
143. Sbv
144. beany_bot
145. old gooner
146. greg vxr
147. gordy1984 (Dumbarton)
148. arg_carra
149. Celticking
150. steveboy
151. Rick74
152. Grantwils (houston)
153. Spoony (Stuart) [Dumbarton]
154. mick1985 (Dumbarton)
155. ooby (Dumbarton)
156. p3asa (Eaglesham)
157. Seanyshorty (Uddingston) 
158. sc0tty83 (Dumbarton)
159. ste555 (Cumbernauld)
160. BJM (Houston)


----------



## h13ulk

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden)
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride)
133. 47p2 (South Side)
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140: d6gmb-kilwinning
141: SHare (Kilwinning)
142. spotless jackie
143. Sbv
144. beany_bot
145. old gooner
146. greg vxr
147. gordy1984 (Dumbarton)
148. arg_carra
149. Celticking
150. steveboy
151. Rick74
152. Grantwils (houston)
153. Spoony (Stuart) [Dumbarton]
154. mick1985 (Dumbarton)
155. ooby (Dumbarton)
156. p3asa (Eaglesham)
157. Seanyshorty (Uddingston) 
158. sc0tty83 (Dumbarton)
159. ste555 (Cumbernauld)
160. BJM (Houston) 
161. Sean(Shettleston)


----------



## Chubsley

Dougie (Cumbernauld)


----------



## mkv

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden)
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride)
133. 47p2 (South Side)
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140: d6gmb-kilwinning
141: SHare (Kilwinning)
142. spotless jackie
143. Sbv
144. beany_bot
145. old gooner
146. greg vxr
147. gordy1984 (Dumbarton)
148. arg_carra
149. Celticking
150. steveboy
151. Rick74
152. Grantwils (houston)
153. Spoony (Stuart) [Dumbarton]
154. mick1985 (Dumbarton)
155. ooby (Dumbarton)
156. p3asa (Eaglesham)
157. Seanyshorty (Uddingston) 
158. sc0tty83 (Dumbarton)
159. ste555 (Cumbernauld)
160. BJM (Houston) 
161. Sean(Shettleston) 
162. Chubsley (Dougie-Cumbernauld)


----------



## allan1888

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden)
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride)
133. 47p2 (South Side)
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140: d6gmb-kilwinning
141: SHare (Kilwinning)
142. spotless jackie
143. Sbv
144. beany_bot
145. old gooner
146. greg vxr
147. gordy1984 (Dumbarton)
148. arg_carra
149. Celticking
150. steveboy
151. Rick74
152. Grantwils (houston)
153. Spoony (Stuart) [Dumbarton]
154. mick1985 (Dumbarton)
155. ooby (Dumbarton)
156. p3asa (Eaglesham)
157. Seanyshorty (Uddingston)
158. sc0tty83 (Dumbarton)
159. ste555 (Cumbernauld)
160. BJM (Houston)
161. Sean(Shettleston)
162. Chubsley (Dougie-Cumbernauld)
163. allan1888 (Erskine)


----------



## kennym999

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden)
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride)
133. 47p2 (South Side)
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140: d6gmb-kilwinning
141: SHare (Kilwinning)
142. spotless jackie
143. Sbv
144. beany_bot
145. old gooner
146. greg vxr
147. gordy1984 (Dumbarton)
148. arg_carra
149. Celticking
150. steveboy
151. Rick74
152. Grantwils (houston)
153. Spoony (Stuart) [Dumbarton]
154. mick1985 (Dumbarton)
155. ooby (Dumbarton)
156. p3asa (Eaglesham)
157. Seanyshorty (Uddingston)
158. sc0tty83 (Dumbarton)
159. ste555 (Cumbernauld)
160. BJM (Houston)
161. Sean(Shettleston)
162. Chubsley (Dougie-Cumbernauld)
163. allan1888 (Erskine)
164. Kennym999 (Erskine)


----------



## rossco_pico

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden)
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride)
133. 47p2 (South Side)
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140: d6gmb-kilwinning
141: SHare (Kilwinning)
142. spotless jackie
143. Sbv
144. beany_bot
145. old gooner
146. greg vxr
147. gordy1984 (Dumbarton)
148. arg_carra
149. Celticking
150. steveboy
151. Rick74
152. Grantwils (houston)
153. Spoony (Stuart) [Dumbarton]
154. mick1985 (Dumbarton)
155. ooby (Dumbarton)
156. p3asa (Eaglesham)
157. Seanyshorty (Uddingston)
158. sc0tty83 (Dumbarton)
159. ste555 (Cumbernauld)
160. BJM (Houston)
161. Sean(Shettleston)
162. Chubsley (Dougie-Cumbernauld)
163. allan1888 (Erskine)
164. Kennym999 (Erskine) 
165. Rossco_Pico (Blantyre)


----------



## G2HSE

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden)
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride)
133. 47p2 (South Side)
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140: d6gmb-kilwinning
141: SHare (Kilwinning)
142. spotless jackie
143. Sbv
144. beany_bot
145. old gooner
146. greg vxr
147. gordy1984 (Dumbarton)
148. arg_carra
149. Celticking
150. steveboy
151. Rick74
152. Grantwils (houston)
153. Spoony (Stuart) [Dumbarton]
154. mick1985 (Dumbarton)
155. ooby (Dumbarton)
156. p3asa (Eaglesham)
157. Seanyshorty (Uddingston)
158. sc0tty83 (Dumbarton)
159. ste555 (Cumbernauld)
160. BJM (Houston)
161. Sean(Shettleston)
162. Chubsley (Dougie-Cumbernauld)
163. allan1888 (Erskine)
164. Kennym999 (Erskine)
165. Rossco_Pico (Blantyre)
166. G2HSE (East Kilbride)


----------



## derekj

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden)
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride)
133. 47p2 (South Side)
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140: d6gmb-kilwinning
141: SHare (Kilwinning)
142. spotless jackie
143. Sbv
144. beany_bot
145. old gooner
146. greg vxr
147. gordy1984 (Dumbarton)
148. arg_carra
149. Celticking
150. steveboy
151. Rick74
152. Grantwils (houston)
153. Spoony (Stuart) [Dumbarton]
154. mick1985 (Dumbarton)
155. ooby (Dumbarton)
156. p3asa (Eaglesham)
157. Seanyshorty (Uddingston)
158. sc0tty83 (Dumbarton)
159. ste555 (Cumbernauld)
160. BJM (Houston)
161. Sean(Shettleston)
162. Chubsley (Dougie-Cumbernauld)
163. allan1888 (Erskine)
164. Kennym999 (Erskine)
165. Rossco_Pico (Blantyre)
166. G2HSE (East Kilbride) 
167. derekj ( East Kilbride )


----------



## Auto-Revive

jw (kilmarnock)


----------



## mkv

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden)
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride)
133. 47p2 (South Side)
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140: d6gmb-kilwinning
141: SHare (Kilwinning)
142. spotless jackie
143. Sbv
144. beany_bot
145. old gooner
146. greg vxr
147. gordy1984 (Dumbarton)
148. arg_carra
149. Celticking
150. steveboy
151. Rick74
152. Grantwils (houston)
153. Spoony (Stuart) [Dumbarton]
154. mick1985 (Dumbarton)
155. ooby (Dumbarton)
156. p3asa (Eaglesham)
157. Seanyshorty (Uddingston)
158. sc0tty83 (Dumbarton)
159. ste555 (Cumbernauld)
160. BJM (Houston)
161. Sean(Shettleston)
162. Chubsley (Dougie-Cumbernauld)
163. allan1888 (Erskine)
164. Kennym999 (Erskine)
165. Rossco_Pico (Blantyre)
166. G2HSE (East Kilbride) 
167. derekj ( East Kilbride )
168. jw (Kilmarnock) (Auto-Revive)


----------



## GlasgowRob

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden)
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride)
133. 47p2 (South Side)
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140: d6gmb-kilwinning
141: SHare (Kilwinning)
142. spotless jackie
143. Sbv
144. beany_bot
145. old gooner
146. greg vxr
147. gordy1984 (Dumbarton)
148. arg_carra
149. Celticking
150. steveboy
151. Rick74
152. Grantwils (houston)
153. Spoony (Stuart) [Dumbarton]
154. mick1985 (Dumbarton)
155. ooby (Dumbarton)
156. p3asa (Eaglesham)
157. Seanyshorty (Uddingston)
158. sc0tty83 (Dumbarton)
159. ste555 (Cumbernauld)
160. BJM (Houston)
161. Sean(Shettleston)
162. Chubsley (Dougie-Cumbernauld)
163. allan1888 (Erskine)
164. Kennym999 (Erskine)
165. Rossco_Pico (Blantyre)
166. G2HSE (East Kilbride) 
167. derekj ( East Kilbride )
168. jw (Kilmarnock) (Auto-Revive) 
169. GlasgowRob(Glasgow-Dalmarnock)


----------



## Nanoman

GlasgowRob said:


> 1. Spitfire (south side)
> 2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
> 3. David g
> 4. S-X-I
> 5. Alan W (South Side)
> 6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
> 7. Glasgow_Gio
> 8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
> 9. Dubbedup (South Side)
> 10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
> 11. MKV (Paisley)
> 12. Graham
> 13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
> 14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
> 15. JimTT
> 16. andyboygsi
> 17. Dumpvalve
> 18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
> 19. Eazy (Airdrie)
> 20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
> 21. PhatPhil
> 22. h13ulk [shettleston
> 23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
> 24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
> 25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
> 26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
> 27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
> 28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
> 29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
> 30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
> 31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
> 32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
> 33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
> 34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
> 35. Paulo
> 36. illegalhunter , south osettia
> 37. mtxfiesta
> 38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
> 39. COLZO
> 40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
> 41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
> 42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
> 43 Allan (Baillieston)
> 44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
> 45. DMD21 (Houston)
> 46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
> 47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
> 48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
> 49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
> 50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
> 51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
> 52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
> 53. Jackson
> 54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
> 55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
> 56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
> 57. Gstraw (South West)
> 58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
> 59. Dougster
> 60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
> 61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
> 62. koi (Ayrshire)
> 63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
> 64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
> 65. pogo (east kilbride)
> 66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
> 67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
> 68. TheProtector
> 69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
> 70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
> 71. Nighty (Hamilton
> 72. tiger (greenock) tony
> 73. matt_bee0
> 74. Jack (Motherwell)
> 75.bozo
> 76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
> 77. Militia (Kingspark)
> 78. T4_ANNI
> 79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
> 80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
> 81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
> 82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
> *83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)*
> 84. M.M (East Kilbride)
> 85. Kennywelsh1969
> 86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
> 87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
> 88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
> 89. discoclio (East End)
> 90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
> 91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
> 92. Hager (Wishaw)
> 93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
> 94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
> 95. G1lly (East End)
> 96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
> 97. Scottd (Paisley)
> 98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
> 99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
> 100.gdogb
> 101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
> 102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
> 103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
> 104. MarkATR [clarkston]
> 105. PaulB (Airdrie)
> 106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
> 107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
> 108. AlanGCam (South Side)
> 109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
> 110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
> 111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
> 112. Scott F (Airdrie)
> 113. Roryw ( hamilton )
> 114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
> 115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
> 116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
> 117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
> 118. CraigGSI (south side)
> 119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
> 120. AlanQS (North East side)
> 121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
> 122. drb5 (Alexandria)
> 123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
> 124. amcfad (yoker)
> 125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
> 126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
> 127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
> 128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
> 129. moshii (Paisley)
> 130. stuart1164, Johnstone
> 131. Agar (Bearsden)
> 132. Scotty B (East Kilbride)
> 133. 47p2 (South Side)
> 134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
> 135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here
> 136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
> 137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
> 138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
> 139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
> 140: d6gmb-kilwinning
> 141: SHare (Kilwinning)
> 142. spotless jackie
> 143. Sbv
> 144. beany_bot
> 145. old gooner
> 146. greg vxr
> 147. gordy1984 (Dumbarton)
> 148. arg_carra
> 149. Celticking
> 150. steveboy
> 151. Rick74
> 152. Grantwils (houston)
> 153. Spoony (Stuart) [Dumbarton]
> 154. mick1985 (Dumbarton)
> 155. ooby (Dumbarton)
> 156. p3asa (Eaglesham)
> 157. Seanyshorty (Uddingston)
> 158. sc0tty83 (Dumbarton)
> 159. ste555 (Cumbernauld)
> 160. BJM (Houston)
> 161. Sean(Shettleston)
> 162. Chubsley (Dougie-Cumbernauld)
> 163. allan1888 (Erskine)
> 164. Kennym999 (Erskine)
> 165. Rossco_Pico (Blantyre)
> 166. G2HSE (East Kilbride)
> 167. derekj ( East Kilbride )
> 168. jw (Kilmarnock) (Auto-Revive)
> *169. GlasgowRob(Glasgow-Dalmarnock)*


You're in there twice Rob! :spam:

LOL!


----------



## stevie_m

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden)
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride)
133. 47p2 (South Side)
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140: d6gmb-kilwinning
141: SHare (Kilwinning)
142. spotless jackie
143. Sbv
144. beany_bot
145. old gooner
146. greg vxr
147. gordy1984 (Dumbarton)
148. arg_carra
149. Celticking
150. steveboy
151. Rick74
152. Grantwils (houston)
153. Spoony (Stuart) [Dumbarton]
154. mick1985 (Dumbarton)
155. ooby (Dumbarton)
156. p3asa (Eaglesham)
157. Seanyshorty (Uddingston)
158. sc0tty83 (Dumbarton)
159. ste555 (Cumbernauld)
160. BJM (Houston)
161. Sean(Shettleston)
162. Chubsley (Dougie-Cumbernauld)
163. allan1888 (Erskine)
164. Kennym999 (Erskine)
165. Rossco_Pico (Blantyre)
166. G2HSE (East Kilbride) 
167. derekj ( East Kilbride )
168. jw (Kilmarnock) (Auto-Revive) 
169. GlasgowRob(Glasgow-Dalmarnock)
170. stevie_m (Knightswood)


----------



## kennymac

*newbie*

hi mate i am from glas also


----------



## JJ_

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden)
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride)
133. 47p2 (South Side)
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140: d6gmb-kilwinning
141: SHare (Kilwinning)
142. spotless jackie
143. Sbv
144. beany_bot
145. old gooner
146. greg vxr
147. gordy1984 (Dumbarton)
148. arg_carra
149. Celticking
150. steveboy
151. Rick74
152. Grantwils (houston)
153. Spoony (Stuart) [Dumbarton]
154. mick1985 (Dumbarton)
155. ooby (Dumbarton)
156. p3asa (Eaglesham)
157. Seanyshorty (Uddingston)
158. sc0tty83 (Dumbarton)
159. ste555 (Cumbernauld)
160. BJM (Houston)
161. Sean(Shettleston)
162. Chubsley (Dougie-Cumbernauld)
163. allan1888 (Erskine)
164. Kennym999 (Erskine)
165. Rossco_Pico (Blantyre)
166. G2HSE (East Kilbride)
167. derekj ( East Kilbride )
168. jw (Kilmarnock) (Auto-Revive)
169. GlasgowRob(Glasgow-Dalmarnock)
170. stevie_m (Knightswood)
171. JJ_ (Glasgow, Trendy Wendy- west end)


----------



## AlanQS

1. Spitfire (south side)
2. Caledonia (Airdrie)
3. David g
4. S-X-I
5. Alan W (South Side)
6. Alx_chung (Maryhill)
7. Glasgow_Gio
8. Branter33 (East Kilbride)
9. Dubbedup (South Side)
10. The Cueball (East Kilbride)
11. MKV (Paisley)
12. Graham
13. astra-sxi (Just Outside)
14. Swordjo (Coatbridge)
15. JimTT
16. andyboygsi
17. Dumpvalve
18. Ghost_walker (kirky)
19. Eazy (Airdrie)
20. Kenny Wilson (Clarkston)
21. PhatPhil
22. h13ulk [shettleston
23.SCOTIA(motherwell)
24. Madyn (Maid of the Loch)
25. Sav (Cathcart - South side)
26. astra-bertone (clydebank)
27. elloelloello (secret unknown location)
28. Bill - (Erskine/Hamilton)
29. Silva1 (Airdrie)
30. Ryan (Kirky/Milton of Campsie)
31. Organgrinder (Clydebank/Milngavie)
32. Iain S (Hillington / Kilmacolm)
33. Patbhoy (Bridge of Weir)
34. Frank520 (Milton of Campsie)
35. Paulo
36. illegalhunter , south osettia
37. mtxfiesta
38. MacLovin (Calum, Newton Mearns)
39. COLZO
40. OZ_CLIO (Nr Hamilton)
41. OrangePeel (Costa Del Paisley)
42. Grinnall v8 (irvine only 20 min fae gleska)
43 Allan (Baillieston)
44. Bill Door (Hamilton)
45. DMD21 (Houston)
46. jardinec (Mount Forida)
47. pjgraham86 (Merrylee - south side)
48. Malky Christie (City Centre)
49. BIG-DAF (maryhill/summerston)
50. charlie. (Airdrie - born n bred east end of Glasgow too)
51.jim55 (mosspark-south side)
52. Sandro (Saltcoats)
53. Jackson
54. dmc2007 (Motherwell)
55. steve271 (East Kilbride)
56. CHR15B (North Ayrshire
57. Gstraw (South West)
58. azzle123 (South Ayrshire - Alloway)
59. Dougster
60. Funkstar De Lux (North Ayrshire)
61. MontegoCountryman Stonehouse
62. koi (Ayrshire)
63. Br1an_g (Clydebank)
64. wullyuk (Coatbridge)
65. pogo (east kilbride)
66. Bazza T (Hamilton)
67. Cupra_G (Kilmarnock)
68. TheProtector
69. Big Toast (Kilmarnock)
70. Chisai ( Hillington, southside)
71. Nighty (Hamilton
72. tiger (greenock) tony
73. matt_bee0
74. Jack (Motherwell)
75.bozo
76. Scarlet. Girvan (south of Ayr)
77. Militia (Kingspark)
78. T4_ANNI
79. Darkmaster aka Davie (coatbridge but grew up in baillieston)
80.kev999(Garelochhead,North of Glasgow)
81. D7NEN (hairymill aka maryhill)
82. SURFERROSA (Viccy Road, Southside, the Best Side).
83. GlasgowRob(Eastend) ello ello svag and cupra net peeps)
84. M.M (East Kilbride)
85. Kennywelsh1969
86. Chizzzzy (East kilbride)
87. Chuffy (Motherwell)
88. andymuir78 (Paisley)
89. discoclio (East End)
90. Andy_RX8 (East Ayrshire)
91. TSL 333 (Giffnock - South side)
92. Hager (Wishaw)
93. CJ Romeo (Milton of Campsie)
94. Gav Z3 M Coupe (South Side)
95. G1lly (East End)
96. stevenc89 (Westwood East Kilbride)
97. Scottd (Paisley)
98. dbaillie (Airdrie)
99. stevenc89 (East Kilbride)
100.gdogb
101 Stevie---Boy (Bellshill)
102 weeg2005 (Wishaw)
103. ShoeS700 AKA Graeme ( Rutherglen)
104. MarkATR [clarkston]
105. PaulB (Airdrie)
106. jimmux (Dumbarton)
107. Phil MC (Kirkintilloch)
108. AlanGCam (South Side)
109. Ross-1888 (hamilton)
110. rs-alan (Airdrie)
111. alanm7797 (Cowal)- 'Doon the water' from Glasgow
112. Scott F (Airdrie)
113. Roryw ( hamilton )
114. Arden Andy VXR (Bishopbriggs)
115. LiamMc ( Hamliton )
116. Chahal (Bishopbriggs)
117. Mad Buddy (Paisley)
118. CraigGSI (south side)
119. cjm (Alexandria, not to far away)
120. AlanQS (North East side)
121. newbie-ocd (Partick)
122. drb5 (Alexandria)
123. nat1979 ( Renfrew )
124. amcfad (yoker)
125. Ricky (Cumbernauld)
126. wee_green_mini (Paisley)
127. MP3_Kenzie (originally Paisley, stay in East Kilbride now)
128. FabiaVrs William from carluke
129. moshii (Paisley)
130. stuart1164, Johnstone
131. Agar (Bearsden)
132. Scotty B (East Kilbride)
133. 47p2 (South Side)
134. Stewarty (Ferry Village, Renfrew)
135. Bobby_t_16v (aka Robert) - Bishopbriggs (notice a few from here
136. Brabus Doc (Chapelhall)
137. e60mad (Kilwinning)
138. Dezzy (near City Centre)
139. Stuhil (South Ayrshire)
140: d6gmb-kilwinning
141: SHare (Kilwinning)
142. spotless jackie
143. Sbv
144. beany_bot
145. old gooner
146. greg vxr
147. gordy1984 (Dumbarton)
148. arg_carra
149. Celticking
150. steveboy
151. Rick74
152. Grantwils (houston)
153. Spoony (Stuart) [Dumbarton]
154. mick1985 (Dumbarton)
155. ooby (Dumbarton)
156. p3asa (Eaglesham)
157. Seanyshorty (Uddingston)
158. sc0tty83 (Dumbarton)
159. ste555 (Cumbernauld)
160. BJM (Houston)
161. Sean(Shettleston)
162. Chubsley (Dougie-Cumbernauld)
163. allan1888 (Erskine)
164. Kennym999 (Erskine)
165. Rossco_Pico (Blantyre)
166. G2HSE (East Kilbride)
167. derekj ( East Kilbride )
168. jw (Kilmarnock) (Auto-Revive)
169. GlasgowRob(Glasgow-Dalmarnock)
170. stevie_m (Knightswood)
171. JJ_ (Glasgow, Trendy Wendy- west end)
172. AlanQS (Kirky)


----------

